# NBA Regular Season GAME 11: Phoenix Suns @ Houston Rockets



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*NBA Regular Season GAME 12: Phoenix Suns @ Houston Rockets*










*@*











*SUNS​*


































SF: Raja Bell 
PF: Shawn Marion 
C: Kurt Thomas 
SG: Jim Jackson 
PG: Steve Nash​

*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Ryan Bowen
SG: Luther Head  
PG: David Wesley​


I honestly think we'll win this one tonight...with or without T-Mac. Suns come in off a back to back also, winning last night, 90-82 over the Raptors. Rockets come off a 102-93 loss at the hands of the Mavericks.

Rockets 91
Suns 87



(Dammit...someone fix this...its game 12.)


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like we finally found some shooting touch yesterday, we're gonna need it against Nash and co... Yao usually dominates the Suns, even with Amare in, look for him to stay out of foul trouble and rack up some enormous stats. If the Rox don't look to him every possession, that'd be criminal.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao's going to need to do his 27 points, 22 rebounds, 5 blocks thing again. Otherwise, we have no chance.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

OMG @ The Suns...


Bell starts at center for the SUNS...YES YES, 6'5" Raja Bell.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> OMG @ The Suns...
> 
> 
> Bell starts at center for the SUNS...YES YES, 6'5" Raja Bell.


Diaw at center...not Bell.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

down 17-7... suns are on fire... damn


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> Diaw at center...not Bell.


Ahh hell...doesn't matter, they both look alike. :cheers:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

where would we be without Head? Leading us in scoring atm, down 25-19 at the end of 1...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

why do we ever play ryan bowen? the suns literally double teamed yao while bowen was in and just left bowen open all over the floor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao seems like he is just on the court for being there's sake 2 times going to the bench in first quarter. Thanks to HEAD we are still in the game :boohoo:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't mind Bowen taking a wide open 5-10 footer. Why is Yao getting so few minutes? is he hurt or something?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> Why is Yao getting so few minutes? is he hurt or something?


cuz he sucks right now. The Suns have double teamed Yao all the time. And Yao is too slow to play with the Suns(but he dominated the Suns last year,didn't he? )


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He did pretty well against them last season.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> He did pretty well against them last season.


They had Amare last year,lol.

Back to back. He's probably still worn out from last night.

Wesley made a clutch 3pts!:clap:


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

whats wrong with yao?
is he injured?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Diaw's scoring at will.. why isn't deke or yao in to stop him, geez

their biggest guy is diaw at 6-8... to yao's 7-6... use the mismatch


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can Bowen stop shooting jumpers? He is a team clown.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

down by 10 at the half
yao hasnt got a foul at halftime


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> down by 10 at the half
> yao hasnt got a foul at halftime


also hasnt got a fg at half time.

8 turnovers and 8 assists, thats pretty pathetic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

With they way they are playing Yao, even Shaq would have trouble scoring. 

We just need to stay close and hope Bowen can keep knocking down those shots.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why is Luther Head leading us in rebounds again??

Yao is pathetic, I hang my head in shame being a fan of his. Just play Deke for the rest of the game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

10:34 HOU - R. Bowen makes a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: D. Wesley 
10:59 HOU - R. Bowen makes a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: D. Wesley 

Am I seeing things right??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Game tied at 63! 

For those of you not watching the game, they have two defenders on Yao (one in front, one behind). Bowen has been open all game, and has hit 3 consecutive open jumpers to help the Rockets tie this game. Head continues to carry this team, that last finish was something none of our other guards could even dream of.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

wow come back, Yao is tired already man.... man i am in LOVE with Head

p.s. if Ryan B can develop a decent mid jump, he be a pretty good play (in terms of how much he;s getting paid)


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks for the insight MRC


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is just being smothered continuously. I have very rarely seen anything like this.

And damn, Luther Head can play.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> 10:34 HOU - R. Bowen makes a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: D. Wesley
> 10:59 HOU - R. Bowen makes a 16-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: D. Wesley
> 
> Am I seeing things right??


yes,right after I bashed him

I fell asleep for a min and I came back to see we tie the game. :eek8:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

F-ing James Jones!!! :curse:


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Where did everyone go, I come back from HK and there;s like 5 people posting in here


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

James Jones is giving up 18inches to Yao! 

bill walton needs to stop hahaha. 

so Yao is 8'4"


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Phoenix is beginning to pull away. Time to bring Yao back in. If not for his production, it will always leave one man open since Phoenix is playing 5 on 4.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Somebody box Marion out!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Whoa, Yao, after a rest, comes back and actually _jumps_ for a rebound.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Bowen thought he was going to dunk that first.

Nothing... nothing can go our way. It's going to be a while before we reach .500.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ryan Bowen... ubelievable.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why's Moochie still in?!?!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

WHY is there always an open man on the perimeter?!!?

Head making some rookie mistakes now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like this became a shooting contest, and we lost


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is getting decent positioning and not getting doubled, but no one is getting it to him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's over.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Yao is getting decent positioning and not getting doubled, but no one is getting it to him.


Head's still got a lot to learn. He just rushed a 3 when Yao was open.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao loses all confidence in himself after he isn't allowed to touch the ball for most of the first 3 quarters. So his teammates don't really feel the need to get it to him when he is whining and sulking in the post. 

We can point fingers and cry about being the worst team in the Western Conference, but with a healthy McGrady and Alston things will be looking much better for the team AND Yao. Right now Yao doesn't have the mean streak or stamina to dominate as a first option. As a second option, with the ability to receive the ball off the pick and roll, I think his stats are going to be 22-11. He's looked good for the most part with the ball close to the basket.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao looks like he's about to cry :boohoo:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Atleast our defense has looked impressive with Yao (best opp. PPG in the league).

We've found a Mike James type scorer in Luther Head who can also pass when he wants to.

Swift is getting better and better.

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Baxter gets his first minutes of the season....

ok I'm off, this losing streak is dampening my mood


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

D'Antoni still playing Nash and Marion *shocker*.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yao is just being smothered continuously. I have very rarely seen anything like this.
> 
> And damn, Luther Head can play.


That's helluva of a play by Head.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao is pathetic, I hang my head in shame being a fan of his. Just play Deke for the rest of the game.


you must have been watching a different game. this team is pathetic. yao did everything he could with what his teammates and coach would allow him to do.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> you must have been watching a different game. this team is pathetic. yao did everything he could with what his teammates and coach would allow him to do.


I'm not watching, but I do expect a lot from Yao, it's just tough love.

When I think he can become the MVP of the league and he goes 0-2 in the first half, then I feel pretty darn disappointed.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Suns plays so unselfish. So many passing around, driving the players nuts. lol I can tell Yao was darn tired.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's actually no big deal, I wouldn't be surprised we lost to these 5 elite teams even if TMAC was playing, these top teams were just put in a row that's why we have a losing streak. We'll be fine soon. 
But every time someone in the opposing team makes a move we send extra help on him even if it's just a scrub player and leave someone(in most cases, it's a good three point shooter) wide open for 3. what the hell is that?why not just let them make shots and stop giving up wide open 3s?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> you must have been watching a different game. this team is pathetic. yao did everything he could with what his teammates and coach would allow him to do.


Agreed. Every scoring big man's performance is, to a great extent, affected by the play of his teammates. It is very difficult to dominate without good passing into the post or without someone else there to take some attention away. Yao definitely does need to improve his stamina, though. He didn't seem that tired despite playing a lot of minutes against Indiana, but here he appeared stuffed in the fourth. Played very good defense, though, as he has been consistently doing so far this season.

First time I've seen Head really play well. We were all hoping (some with more faith than others), like T-Mac, that Swift would become an All-Star one day on this team. I think Head is now the only candidate for that.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> I'm not watching, but I do expect a lot from Yao, it's just tough love.
> 
> When I think he can become the MVP of the league and he goes 0-2 in the first half, then I feel pretty darn disappointed.


well bowen played most the time yao was in the game, and the entire time bowen was in the game, yao was doubled the entire time on the offensive side of the floor. the suns didn't even pretend to guard bowen. instead one man fronted yao while the other guarded him on the back. there's nothing any player can do when they are seeing a defense like that. and yao only played something like 11 minutes in the first half. van gundy took him out and kept him out for no real reason when it was van gundy's fault that yao wasn't producing(by having bowen in the game who the suns didn't need to guard).

nothing yao can do if he can't touch the ball.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Luther Head=Mike James


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

depressed...looks as if we need comfort each other after such games.
JVG...pls...do something to make it better, not to get it even worse.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Luther Head=Mike James


what if we have:
C:Yao
PF:Juwan Howard 
SF:TMAC
SG:Luther Head
PG:Mike James


----------

